# Just finished up a flip for a customer, 2 months of work!!



## MP CONST (Dec 5, 2011)

Just finished up this house, thought I would share a few before and after pics. This is a flip that the owners bought dirt cheap and are reselling. This once belonged to a hoarder and all i can say is it was nasty!!! Took 5 dumpsters for the trash!! All work was performed by myself and one employee, with about 3 weeks worth of labor help on misc things.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks better. Interesting shower niche. Dont like the semi gloss ceilings. All in all very nice.


----------



## MP CONST (Dec 5, 2011)

My apologies, just relized I didnt post this in the picture section. Mods if you could please move it.


----------



## MP CONST (Dec 5, 2011)

Believe it or not, entire house sprayed with Satin Antique white. I think its just the light coming through or Sherwin Williams gave me semi-gloss in satin buckets


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

nicely done. Did you have to wear a mask during the clean up? 5 dumpsters? that's alot of sh*t.


----------



## MP CONST (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes we had to wear masks for the first 3 weeks of work. We also wore painters suit just to keep the nasty from us. Yes that is a large cat box in the old tub, there was actually two of those in that bathroom.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

you didn't get paid enough.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Why did you remove the vinyl parkay tile around the tub?
Looks good! Guess you framed that wall out in bath for the window? I like the recess.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

What's up with the bat and blood stain on the matress?


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> 5 dumpsters? that's alot of sh*t.


We have done a number of clean outs like this and it still amazes me how many dumpsters you need.


----------



## MP CONST (Dec 5, 2011)

The bat wasn't the scary part! This house had shag carpet and mirrors on the ceiling. The original owner weighed roughly 400lbs. It was one of the most disgusting houses I have ever seen. On a positive note the owners have purchased another home to flip and we start construction in 3 weeks.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

MP CONST said:


> On a positive note the owners have purchased another home to flip and we start construction in 3 weeks.




:thumbsup::thumbsup: Do you think they made a good profit on flip in the market .


----------



## MP CONST (Dec 5, 2011)

sorry, i'm on here every day but from my phone and just reading and learning. The guys that bought this house made right at $45k on this house. It was on the market for 3 weeks, I have since started another flip and I'm into the last week of the project. Not as nasty this time, but lots more exterior work.


----------



## JDT (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice work! If you dont mind posting a few more pics of the rest of the place that would be great! I will be looking forward to the next job's pics


----------



## gc9 (Jul 3, 2012)

Could you post some more pictures of the remodelled bedrooms. Thanks


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## jrlong (Jul 10, 2012)

*Hoarders are the worst*

We have done some Houston remodeling jobs for flippers who bought from hoarders too. Hard work! Can't believe you cleaned everything out with just two people. Great job on the remodel :thumbup:


----------



## bartski (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the wooden floor by the kitchen area could tell where you get this from ?


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice job, horders are bad!


----------

